# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Se l'avviso di parcella, IVA esente, è pagato l'anno successivo ?

## DrowningPool

Nel corso dell'anno 2019 un professionista (criterio per cassa) emette un avviso di parcella (cartaceo), esente IVA poiché dalla ditta ha ricevuto dichiarazione di intento valida per l'anno 2019. Gli estremi di tale dichiarazione vengono citati in avviso di parcella. L'avviso di parcella non viene saldato. 
A Gennaio 2020 la ditta emette una nuova dichiarazione di intento, valida per il 2020, ed a Marzo 2020 salda l'avviso di parcella di cui sopra. 
Come deve essere emessa la fattura elettronica ? 
Io credo sia corretto riportare il riferimento all'avviso di parcella 2019 (che è alla fine è solo una pezza d'appoggio cartacea priva di valore fiscale) e riportare in causale gli estremi della dichiarazione di intento emessa per l'anno 2020 (che è ciò che ha valore fiscale per l'anno 2020 in cui avviene l'operazione). 
E' corretto ? 
In alternativa si potrebbe omettere di citare l'avviso di parcella ed emettere direttamente fattura elettronica al momento dell'operazione. Si verrebbe però a creare una anomalia nel modus operandi classico che prevede di citare sempre gli avvisi di parcella… e magari un giorno ciò potrebbe suscitare sospetti…

----------


## LONGBOARD

Il vantaggio principale della pro forma è quello di non anticipare al momento della sua emissione l'insorgenza del pagamento dell'iva in quanto non trattasi di fattura definitiva. Si tratta in sintesi di un avviso non fiscale, esente da bollo, con il quale comunichiamo al cliente gli importi dovuti.
L'emissione del pro forma inoltre permette l'emissione della fattura differita, con i più ampi termini rispetto alla emissione di fattura immediata. Nel caso di fatturazione elettronica , in caso di incasso , l'emissione della fattura immediata deve avvenire entro 12 giorni, mentre nella differita entro il giorno 15 del mese successivo all'incasso. Omettendo l'indicazione del proforma nella definitiva l'unica conseguenza è quello di non poter accedere ai più ampi termini della fatturazione differita, ma non penso che l'emissione di fatture con pro forma emessa o non emessa possa creare problemi  in ordine alla non costanza di un "modus operandi".

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Il vantaggio principale della pro forma è quello di non anticipare al momento della sua emissione l'insorgenza del pagamento dell'iva in quanto non trattasi di fattura definitiva. Si tratta in sintesi di un avviso non fiscale, esente da bollo, con il quale comunichiamo al cliente gli importi dovuti.
> L'emissione del pro forma inoltre permette l'emissione della fattura differita, con i più ampi termini rispetto alla emissione di fattura immediata. Nel caso di fatturazione elettronica , in caso di incasso , l'emissione della fattura immediata deve avvenire entro 12 giorni, mentre nella differita entro il giorno 15 del mese successivo all'incasso. Omettendo l'indicazione del proforma nella definitiva l'unica conseguenza è quello di non poter accedere ai più ampi termini della fatturazione differita, ma non penso che l'emissione di fatture con pro forma emessa o non emessa possa creare problemi  in ordine alla non costanza di un "modus operandi".

  Condivido quanto esposto da LONGBOARD si può emettere fattura prescindendo dalla fattura pro-forma rinunciando al più ampio termine di fatturazione.

----------


## DrowningPool

Mi par di capire che il vostro consiglio sia quello di omettere la citazione della pro-forma in fattura. 
Ciò però funziona solo in caso di pagamenti in contanti o con assegno… però può capitare che il pagamento sia fatto a mezzo bonifico e che in causale sia citato il pagamento dell'avviso di parcella specifico… a quel punto la fattura emessa a seguito del pagamento deve per forza contenere il riferimento per collegare transazione a fattura… 
In quel caso credo che non rilevi che in fattura sia citata una pro forma con dichiarazione di intento non più valida… la transazione avviene nel 2020 ed è coperta da una nuova dichiarazione di intento (che viene citata in fattura nel campo causale)… corretto ?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Mi par di capire che il vostro consiglio sia quello di omettere la citazione della pro-forma in fattura. 
> Ciò però funziona solo in caso di pagamenti in contanti o con assegno… però può capitare che il pagamento sia fatto a mezzo bonifico e che in causale sia citato il pagamento dell'avviso di parcella specifico… a quel punto la fattura emessa a seguito del pagamento deve per forza contenere il riferimento per collegare transazione a fattura… 
> In quel caso credo che non rilevi che in fattura sia citata una pro forma con dichiarazione di intento non più valida… la transazione avviene nel 2020 ed è coperta da una nuova dichiarazione di intento (che viene citata in fattura nel campo causale)… corretto ?

  Se la causale usata cita il documento e in base a tale documento è stato fatto il bonifico penso che il documento vada indicato.

----------


## DrowningPool

> Se la causale usata cita il documento e in base a tale documento è stato fatto il bonifico penso che il documento vada indicato.

  
Si. 
Quando emetto l'avviso di parcella, cartaceo, quindi ormai in ogni caso non valido a fini fiscali, io sto solo facendo noto al cliente che mi deve la somma X. Ed ovviamente già in quella sede dico che la somma X me la deve senza IVA visto che in quel momento c'è una dichiarazione di intento valida. 
Il cliente la somma X la paga l'anno successivo. E' questo il momento, per il principio di cassa, dell'operazione. E, come prescritto dalla legge, al momento dell'operazione io emetto fattura elettronica e la emetto in virtù dell'avviso di parcella (altrimenti il cliente come faceva a sapere quanto pagare ?) continuando a non imporla ad IVA perché oggi, al momento dell'operazione, vige un nuova dichiarazione di intento che cito in fattura (documento fiscalmente valido). 
Secondo me questo modo di agire corretto è questo

----------

